# What's The Next Step Up From A Mini Mill?



## upTheHill (Feb 16, 2016)

i have the HF 44991 mini mill/drill and I'm at the point of needing something with a larger table and motor.  But I'm not sure I want to go to a large knee mill.  not that I wouldn't love to have one,  but I don't see needing that much machine, or the area to place it.  I'd like to stick with a bench top mill.


----------



## wrmiller (Feb 16, 2016)

You don't mention price range, but for a decent bench mill I'd head over to Precision Machine and take a serious look at the PM25, the PM727, the PM932, and the PM940 (the 940 stretches the idea of a 'bench' mill, but...)

The owner Matt, always takes care of his customers which is a BIG plus in many folks' minds. If you call or write, tell him Bill says "Hi".


----------



## upTheHill (Feb 16, 2016)

thanks,  I didn't put in a price because, not that money doesn't matter,  but it's the lowest of the variables for me.

I'll check out the PM mills.


----------



## brav65 (Feb 16, 2016)

upTheHill said:


> thanks,  I didn't put in a price because, not that money doesn't matter,  but it's the lowest of the variables for me.
> 
> I'll check out the PM mills.



I have the pM-25 and could not be happier with my machine. I would take a close look at the 727 because of the added size and power feed, but you won't go wrong wth any of the machines Bill mentioned above.


----------



## upTheHill (Feb 16, 2016)

thanks guys, I've got their webpage bookmarked.  

I agree for the small increase in cost the 727 looks like a better deal.  I just have to figure out where I want it.  right now, the mini mill is on my 2nd floor of my workshop. and ain't a snow balls chance in a very warm place I'm lugging up a 727 up a flight of steps.

in the mean time, I've ordered some replacement parts for my worn out HF 44991 from LMS


----------



## Greebles (Mar 8, 2016)

I have a LMS HiTorque 3990 that I have had for about two years. I ordered a PM-727M a few weeks ago. (Haven't received it yet.)

My reason for upgrading was that I found myself hitting the limits of the mini-mill more an more. Table / Head travel and rigidity where always a problem. I really wanted the PM-932M but didn't have room for it. I also looked at the G0704 (friend has one) and PM-25M but they did not seem like enough of an upgrade. I might have been satisfied with the G0704 or PM25 if I had purchase that first.

-Denzil


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 8, 2016)

After 15 years (since retirement) with no mill at all, I was able to acquire one of the PM25s and find it is satisfactory.  I added a power X feed and a power head, just to see if I could, but the base machine was adequate for my needs. It's work envelope, while small compared to a Bridgeport, is sufficient for what I'm doing. Sure, a 727 would have been nice but with (SS limited income) small budget, the PM25 was fine.


----------



## Cobra (Mar 8, 2016)

Just from personal experience, don't just take the next step- go for a machine that is a little bigger than you think you will need.


----------



## dlane (Mar 8, 2016)

They don't make them like they used to..


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 15, 2016)

When I retired in 95 I had to wait to get a mill. I finally found what I wanted in another machine shop I did side work for. He had a job for me and I bartered for a medium sized mill that wasn't being used. It was a Clausing 8520. I have had that mill for some time now and have yet to have it let me down. Fantastic machine and yes they don't make them like they used to.

 "Billy G"


----------

